# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  мои причины для жизни

## Мальчик_Эмо_Кот

У всех нас бывают вещи,которые заставляют нас немного 'пожить'.Лично мне доставляет удовольствие музыка,это лучше чем жизнь или смерть.Хотя это глупо сравнивать.Ещё мне нравится,когда я весь дрожу от переживаний и эмоций.Да,это делает мне приятно.Сначало это бесит,а потом привыкаешь...
Я хочу влюбиться,хочу ощущать ветер,гулять под дождём,слушать любимую музыку.Так мало всего нужно для счастья....Уволился с работы,буду проводить эти дни до лета так,будто это последние дни моей жизни!

----------


## Каин

Люблю танцевать под любимую музыку.

----------


## Игорёк

Во, блин, точно! Давно я не танцевал что-то )) Не могу понять с чем связано, но сейчас что-то совсем не прет, и видимо уже давно...
Причины ? Хочу покататься нас своих крутых Жигулях. Чтобы было все четко, синий металлик, колеса на 15, усилитель руля, кожа, хорошая спокойная музыка. Можно будет побыть экстравертом, скрываясь за толщей тонировки. Почувствовать себя крутым, успешным, относительно нормальным. Доказать себе что я еще хоть что-то могу, хотябы могу ездить за рулем.. Ну а главное что могу победить Жигули). Это должно немного приблизить меня к решению проблем.

----------


## Каин

Люблю красоту.

----------


## Unity

Да, быть может, тривиально, банально, глупо и смешно, достойно всяческого порицания и осуждения, – но единственная вещь, «держащая меня на этом свете» – это комп, редкие вылазки Интернет в поисках свежих обоев с цветами, прекрасными пейзажами, фантастикой/фентези, новой музыкой, soft’ом... И ещё, – безумные Надежды на то, что однажды, быть может, всё в моей «жизни» сможет измениться в лучшую, более продуктивную сторону... 
Кошмар, одним словом...  :Smile: 
Нормальные люди так Не живут...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Нормальные люди так Не живут...


 А то прям вокруг так много нормальных людей!  :Smile:

----------


## korch

А меня "остановила" дочка, в самую последнию минуту. Не за руку  :Smile:  Точнее будет сказано не "глубина ответсвенности" (фу, какое выражение  :Frown:  ), а само осознание того, что кроме меня она больше никому не нужна: не родной матери (которая в итоге кинула дочку как игрушку и улепетала к новому любовнику, за сладкой жизнью), ни бабушкам. А теперь живем с ней вдвоем ирадуемся жизни, не смотря на все преподносимые "подарки" судьбы. 
Вот такие были дела. ДА И СПАСИБО БОГУ, что дал ДРУГА, который просто примчался ко мне и снял срыв, пока я держал себя от крайнего шага. Кто был на на этой черте, тот поймет о чем разговор.
ПОЙМИТЕ ОДНО: ЧУДА НЕ БУДЕТ, мы делаем его сами

----------


## Дмитрий_9

ощущение незавершенности, хочется сделать что-то достойное- и я знаю что, чтобы спокойно уйти

----------


## Unity

Понимание того, что, быть может, и я, такая, коей есть, стала «занятной» для кого-то, – и мой скоропостижный уход может слегка расстроить эту душу на какое-то время...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Герда

> Понимание того, что, быть может, и я, такая, коей есть, стала «занятной» для кого-то, – и мой скоропостижный уход может слегка расстроить эту душу на какое-то время...


 А может и не слегка, а может и не на время. Ты не можешь уйти, пока по тебе есть кому плакать.

----------


## korch

А есть ли?

----------


## Unity

> А может и не слегка, а может и не на время. Ты не можешь уйти, пока по тебе есть кому плакать.


 Да, теоретически, так... Но ведь и жить лишь потому, что не желаешь расстраивать пару-тройку душ на всей Земле... это больно...  :Frown: 



> А есть ли?


 Не знаю...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Каин

> Да, теоретически, так... Но ведь и жить лишь потому, что не желаешь расстраивать пару-тройку душ на всей Земле... это больно...


 Действительно, чтО правильнее? Жить,только ради того, что бы не сделать боль другому,но самому от этого испытывать боль, или, умереть,сделав при этом боль другому? Вопрос будет разрешен только в случае установления одного момента. А, именно: чья боль сильнее? Твоя (живешь) или другого (умрешь). И исходя из этого можно выбрать правильный ответ,то,есть из двух зол меньшее. 
Моя боль намного меньше сегодня (когда жив), чем боль другого завтра (когда умру). Для меня этот вопрос уже давно решенный.

----------


## Selbstmord

Меня, наверное, держит музыка. Слушаю почти постоянно, да и сам ее пишу. Все свои переживания лучше оставлять не в ранах на себе, а в музыке - это мое мнение.

----------


## Voland-791

В тяжелой музыки они будут хорошо заменты)

----------


## DonnieDarko

А меня природа держит. Уж больно я люблю цветочки-лепесточки)

----------


## Unity

> Действительно, чтО правильнее? Жить,только ради того, что бы не сделать боль другому,но самому от этого испытывать боль, или, умереть,сделав при этом боль другому? Вопрос будет разрешен только в случае установления одного момента. А, именно: чья боль сильнее? Твоя (живешь) или другого (умрешь). И исходя из этого можно выбрать правильный ответ,то,есть из двух зол меньшее. 
> Моя боль намного меньше сегодня (когда жив), чем боль другого завтра (когда умру). Для меня этот вопрос уже давно решенный.


 Ответ на данный вопрос Однозначен для Unity.  :Embarrassment: 
Сколь бы сильной и жуткой ни была личная моя Боль, – она Всегда, несомненно, Всегда будет менее важной для меня, нежели Боль Иного, Бесценно-драгоценного для меня Создания – какими бы ни были значения переменных, значение Правильнее всегда будет отдано Не Причинению Боли иной Безмерно-важной для меня Душе. Боль, – моя проблема – это вовсе не повод причинять страдания Другим. Это моё Зло, живущее Во Мне, – и ни за что не стоит его Выпускать с его вместилища.  :Big Grin: 
Но Вы, – иной человек, Ваш Выбор может быть Другим – и «абсолютной меры», эталона «правильности», Здесь нет. Каждая душа всё определяет для себя. 
P.S. Погрязая в Саморазрушительном конфликте с самими собой, мы, к сожалению, становимся Опасными для других... Как печально...  :Frown:

----------


## evalia

меня держит крепкий молодой организм (тм),  неслабый инстинкт самосохранения (вены я себе так и не смогла вскрыть, хотя пыталась. меня хватило только на то, чтобы кожу на руке слегка порезать) и тот факт, что тут я всё-таки чуть-чуть нужнее, чем там, иначе меня бы здесь уже не было по каким-нибудь объективным причинам (ну, заболела бы чем-то или в аварию попала). к тому же, его мама как-то реагирует только на меня и священника. ну, и он, я думаю, не особо хотел, чтобы я убивала себя.

----------


## Язва

Наверно банально, но у меня это мама. Она останется совсем одна.
Ну а ещё бесконечная ирония ко всему плохому (и хорошему).

----------


## Кирилллл

> Наверно банально, но у меня это мама. Она останется совсем одна.
> Ну а ещё бесконечная ирония ко всему плохому (и хорошему).


 как мило. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Каин

> как мило.


 Зная тебя, я представляю что скрывается за этими двумя мордашками. Хотя, может ты изменился? )))

----------


## Кирилллл

> Зная тебя, я представляю что скрывается за этими двумя мордашками. Хотя, может ты изменился? )))


 Да не, ничего не изменилось.))) Это у меня бессознательно и своего рода защитная реакция.

----------


## 73region

А я просто люблю жизнь во всех её проявления. Люблю жизнь за радость и горе, неожиданности и сюрпризы и т.д. Каждый день просыпаюсь с мыслью, как прекрасен новый день и думаю, сколько всего мне ещё нужно успеть сделать!!! Иногда даже обидно, что столько времен у людей уходит на сон, спал бы человек 2 часа в сутки, самое то! Хочется многое сделать, многому найучиться, творить добро, общаться, обменитваться опытом, заводить новые знакмства, друзей, работать, отдыхвать, куда-нибудь съездить и много многое другое!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Сахасрара

> А я просто люблю жизнь во всех её проявления. Люблю жизнь за радость и горе, неожиданности и сюрпризы и т.д. Каждый день просыпаюсь с мыслью, как прекрасен новый день и думаю, сколько всего мне ещё нужно успеть сделать!!! Иногда даже обидно, что столько времен у людей уходит на сон, спал бы человек 2 часа в сутки, самое то! Хочется многое сделать, многому найучиться, творить добро, общаться, обменитваться опытом, заводить новые знакмства, друзей, работать, отдыхвать, куда-нибудь съездить и много многое другое!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 щасливый человек!

----------


## Игорёк

> спал бы человек 2 часа в сутки


 Не в этом дело. Если есть стимул и понимание, то можно успеть много. Главное иметь смысл в труде, а не время на отдых... Я сплю по 2-4 часа в сутки и что ? лучше бы спал по 10 - быстрее бы прожил...

----------


## Нозоми

Жопа,полная жопа.причин для жизни не вижу,кроме лени пойти и убить себя)

----------


## Нозоми

Кирилл,покажи свою фотку,а?интересно просто,кто сидит за всеми этими никами по ту сторону..))я кстати,хомосапиенс вообще)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Игорёк

Лен, а что ты под собой не заходишь ? Тыж говорила что бан до 6-го ?

----------


## Кирилллл

> Кирилл,покажи свою фотку,а?интересно просто,кто сидит за всеми этими никами по ту сторону..))я кстати,хомосапиенс вообще)


 не не буду всё должно быть взаимно я вообщемто тоже не видел твою фотку и фоток сидящих тут. Да и потом я не уверен в твоих намерениях.

----------


## karbanara

Мне мешает страх перед адом.Я верю в Бога.И я не хочу в ад.Какой смысл переходить от одного страдания к другому,вечному?Если бы не это,думаю,меня бы давно уже не было

----------


## Язва

> Мне мешает страх перед адом.Я верю в Бога.И я не хочу в ад.Какой смысл переходить от одного страдания к другому,вечному?Если бы не это,думаю,меня бы давно уже не было


 Я как-то в книжке читала "Откровения ангелов хранителей" называется, что самоубийцы томятся на самом нижнем круге ада "всего-навсего" 1000 лет. После чего заново перерождаются в не самых здоровых телах. Характер болезни зависит от способа самоубийства.

----------


## littleF

Моя подруга как то ходила на день открытых дверей в институт, и декан сказал, что если вы нашли смысл жизни, вам пора идти к психиатру. Ведь это правильно. Смысл жизни еще не найден. И мне кажется, никогда не будет найден. Но у каждого человека есть какая то цель, может и не одна, есть мечты, и он живет, чтобы осуществить их и стать счастливым. Но я недавно задумалась над тем, для чего же живут люди? И пришла к выводу, что многие люди живут для того, чтобы заработать деньги. А, например, походы в кино, театр, поездки за границу, семейные ужины это так... А самое главное заработать деньги! Вот смотрю на своих родителей и убеждаюсь в этом! Они работают по двенадцать часов за какие то десять тысяч! И больше ничего! Они не читают книги, не ходят в кино, в парк, у нас в семье не утраивают семейных ужинов, когда все собираются, смеются, говорят. Такого нет. Жизнь скучна и сера! И все, что меня спасает это моя любимая музыка. Я хотела бы стать профессиональным музыкантом, посвятить этому всю жизнь. Но... Я законченный пессимист, и у меня больше нет целей в жизни. Но сейчас я живу только ради любимой музыки...

----------


## Persie

> Моя подруга как то ходила на день открытых дверей в институт, и декан сказал, что если вы нашли смысл жизни, вам пора идти к психиатру. Ведь это правильно. Смысл жизни еще не найден. И мне кажется, никогда не будет найден. Но у каждого человека есть какая то цель, может и не одна, есть мечты, и он живет, чтобы осуществить их и стать счастливым. Но я недавно задумалась над тем, для чего же живут люди? И пришла к выводу, что многие люди живут для того, чтобы заработать деньги. А, например, походы в кино, театр, поездки за границу, семейные ужины это так... А самое главное заработать деньги! Вот смотрю на своих родителей и убеждаюсь в этом! Они работают по двенадцать часов за какие то десять тысяч! И больше ничего! Они не читают книги, не ходят в кино, в парк, у нас в семье не утраивают семейных ужинов, когда все собираются, смеются, говорят. Такого нет. Жизнь скучна и сера! И все, что меня спасает это моя любимая музыка. Я хотела бы стать профессиональным музыкантом, посвятить этому всю жизнь. Но... Я законченный пессимист, и у меня больше нет целей в жизни. Но сейчас я живу только ради любимой музыки...


 А какую музыку слушаешь? Во-первых просто интересно. А во-вторых это иногда  помогает лучше понять личность. Музыка - это то куда стремится наша душа :Smile:

----------


## littleF

> А какую музыку слушаешь? Во-первых просто интересно. А во-вторых это иногда  помогает лучше понять личность. Музыка - это то куда стремится наша душа


 Я люблю рок. Потому что это музыка в которой есть смысл! Люблю музыку Radiohead, Muse, The Rasmus и других групп. Но это в основном альтернативный рок, симфонический и немного хард рок!

----------


## Persie

> Я люблю рок. Потому что это музыка в которой есть смысл! Люблю музыку Radiohead, Muse, The Rasmus и других групп. Но это в основном альтернативный рок, симфонический и немного хард рок!


 Понятно почему в Англию хочешь. Лучше инглишей рок никто не играет :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  И также понятно почему на улицу не хочешь выходить. Твой внутренний мир очень сильно резонирует с внешней действительностью. Приложи все все все усилия, чтобы уехать. Тебе в Англии намного лучше будет.

Рок тоже оч люблю, но со временем больше к блюзу перешел. Radiohead, Muse - очень сильные музыканты. В плане музыки ты на правильном пути :Smile:  Учись играть на гитаре обязательно. Это целый мир открывает...

----------


## littleF

> Понятно почему в Англию хочешь. Лучше инглишей рок никто не играет И также понятно почему на улицу не хочешь выходить. Твой внутренний мир очень сильно резонирует с внешней действительностью. Приложи все все все усилия, чтобы уехать. Тебе в Англии намного лучше будет.
> 
> Рок тоже оч люблю, но со временем больше к блюзу перешел. Radiohead, Muse - очень сильные музыканты. В плане музыки ты на правильном пути Учись играть на гитаре обязательно. Это целый мир открывает...


 Я очень хочу научиться. И гитара есть, только ее настроить надо. А я не умею. И не знаю с чего начать.

----------


## Persie

> Я очень хочу научиться. И гитара есть, только ее настроить надо. А я не умею. И не знаю с чего начать.


 Чтоб настроить, купи Тюнер. Это прибор такой. В любом Музторге продается. Прибор эллементарный. Продавец один раз покажет как пользоваться, сразу запомнишь. А насчет - учиться играть... Надо бы конечно, чтоб кто-то хотя бы основы объяснил, дальше самому учиться можно.

----------


## littleF

> Чтоб настроить, купи Тюнер. Это прибор такой. В любом Музторге продается. Прибор эллементарный. Продавец один раз покажет как пользоваться, сразу запомнишь. А насчет - учиться играть... Надо бы конечно, чтоб кто-то хотя бы основы объяснил, дальше самому учиться можно.


 Чтоб его купить, деньги нужны. А у меня их нет. И некому основы обьяснить...

----------


## Persie

> Чтоб его купить, деньги нужны. А у меня их нет. И некому основы обьяснить...


 Давай я просто приведу тебе пару примеров людей, которые чтобы стать музыкантами преодолели гораздо большие проблемы, чем нехватка денег... Надеюсь это зарядит тебя энтузиазмом, потому что на любом пути возникают сложности. Только преодолев их становишься мастером...

Тони Йоми - гитарист Black Sabbath. Родился в беднейшем районе индустриального Бермингема, разрушенного во время второй мировой. Вокруг жили одни гопники. А парень любил музыку. Работал на заводе среди быдла по 10 часов в сутки. Тумаков получал постоянно. Но приходил домой и осваивал гитару. К 20 уже играл в группе и стал подавать надежды. Но однажды задумался о чем-то на заводе и ему наполовину оторвало два пальца на руке (которой струны зажимал, то есть на самой важной). Он думал это конец всего, что дальше жить не имеет смысла, но все-таки не сдался. Тони сделал себе резиновые наболдашники, прикреплял их к обрубкам пальцев и учился играть заново. Игра приносила ему ужасную боль и до сих пор приносит, но он научился терпеть. Вскоре образовался Black Sabbath и он стал известным на весь мир...

То же самое произошло с одним известным блюзменом Дьянго Ренхардом. Только ему на тот момент было за 30 и он уже был известен. Дьянго научился играть под левую руку. Фактически он обучался гитаре заново. Чтобы научиться играть под другую руку, надо начинать все с нуля. И это когда тебе за 30. Только представь.

Эрика Клэптона в свое время не приняли в музыкальную школу, сказав, что у него совершенно нет слуха, и что музыкантом ему стать не дано. Клэптон так разозлился, что несколько лет подряд занимался гитарой по много часов в сутки. Сейчас он занимает 4-е место в списке лучших гитаристов мира. Когда-то какой-то идиот с музыкальным образованием сказал, что этот человек никогда не станет музыкантом. Клэптон стал великим музыкантом так и не получив никакого образования. 

Так что не слушай всяких ворчливых скептиков. У тебя есть большая цель, у тебя есть мечта - это самое главное. Делай все, чтобы ее осуществить и не оглядывайся не на кого. 

Ну а насчет нехватки денег. Тюнер не больше 1000р стоит. Поработай немного. Да, неприятно, да не хочется. Но ты будешь знать, что не просто так работаешь, а чтобы приблизиться к мечте. Это очень облегчит даже самую скучную и нудную работу. Если среди знакомых умеющих играть нет, найди препода через инет. Освоишь с ним азы за 2-3 месяца. Дальше уже можно развиваться самому. В общем дерзай.

----------


## littleF

Persie, я посмотрела в интернете про тюнер и я так поняла что он соединяется с гитарой проводом а у меня самая обычная гитара и у нее нет никаких дырочек для проводов.
И учителей искала. Это дорого 400-500 рублей за занятие. Я таких денег нигде не заработаю. И не хочу больше тратить нервы в центре занятости молодежи. Я в прошлом году хотела найти работу. Ничего не получилось, я потеряла кучу времени и нервов! Не хочу больше.

Я безнадежна. Хочется, а стремления нет.

----------


## Persie

> Persie, я посмотрела в интернете про тюнер и я так поняла что он соединяется с гитарой проводом а у меня самая обычная гитара и у нее нет никаких дырочек для проводов.


 Да не, есть тюнеры для электрогитары, а есть для обычной аккустической. Просто подносишь такой тюнер к гитаре, бьешь по струне, и он тебе подсказывает что со струной делать, ослаблять или натягивать. У него микрофон встроенный. Никаких проводов не надо)

----------


## littleF

откуда ты, Persie, все это знаешь?)

----------


## Persie

> И учителей искала. Это дорого 400-500 рублей за занятие. Я таких денег нигде не заработаю. И не хочу больше тратить нервы в центре занятости молодежи. Я в прошлом году хотела найти работу. Ничего не получилось, я потеряла кучу времени и нервов! Не хочу больше


 А много занятий и не надо. 5-6 уже неплохо. Лучше конечно полгодика где-то раз в неделю.
Попробуй пока по самучителю позаниматься. Или в инете введи: гитара с нуля. В общем что-то типа этого. Хотя большинство самоучителей бестолково написано, если честно. Но это пока хоть что-то. 
Будет 18 - устроишься без проблем. Тебя брать не хотят, потому что ты несовершеннолетняя. Несовершеннолетний работник - большой геморой для работодателя. Так, что не принимай близко к сердцу. Все эти центры занятости молодежи - туфта. Будет 18 - устроишься сама напрямую. Так гораздо эффективнее. 




> Я безнадежна. Хочется, а стремления нет.


 Да не принижай ты себя так. Даже по разговору понятно, что никакая ты не безнадежная. А талант, штука наживная. Сначала берешь гитару и ничего кроме скрипа издать не можешь. А потом, глядишь - уже чего-то получатся начинает. А когда начнет хоть чуть-чуть получатся - уже оторваться не сможешь. Первое время надо через силу, а потом пойдет гладко и будешь море удовольствия от этого получать. Так что давай, копи на тюнер. Читай самоучители, брынчи чего-нибудь. И потом будешь смеяться над тем, что так расстраивалась)

----------


## Persie

> откуда ты, Persie, все это знаешь?)


 Наверное я умею играть на гитаре :Wink:

----------


## littleF

Persie, ты вселил в меня надежду! Я постараюсь хоть как нибудь собраться с силой и что то делать! Спасибо!

----------


## Ophelia

эх, рано или поздно придется задуматься над этим. Вот я твержу, жизнь ужасна, а почему я здесь? Помимо страха меня что-то еще удерживает. Вряд ли это друзья, любовь или прочая, прошу прощения, ересь (: Похоже на то, что я живу ради страданий и мучений, если быть честной. А может, ради моих фантазий, других реальностей, которые я сама создаю в своем сознании? Именно через нереальное и необъективное у меня иногда просыпается любовь к жизни. Кто знает, вдруг, когда я умру, не будет возможности или времени помечтать, так что надо ловить момент)

----------


## Эндер

> эх, рано или поздно придется задуматься над этим. Вот я твержу, жизнь ужасна, а почему я здесь? Помимо страха меня что-то еще удерживает. Вряд ли это друзья, любовь или прочая, прошу прощения, ересь (: Похоже на то, что я живу ради страданий и мучений, если быть честной. А может, ради моих фантазий, других реальностей, которые я сама создаю в своем сознании? Именно через нереальное и необъективное у меня иногда просыпается любовь к жизни. Кто знает, вдруг, когда я умру, не будет возможности или времени помечтать, так что надо ловить момент)


 Заходя сюда, намеревался написать что нет причин для жизни. Но увидел неожиданное откровение. Я тоже долго думал и пришел к печальному выводу, что действительно живу ради страданий и мучений. Более того, сам их себе создаю. Не знаю правда, каким образом это сохраняет мне жизнь.

----------


## Unity

Что держит? Может быть, Ожидание удобной возможности пожертвовать собой ради спасения кого-то... Жизнь меня пугает, жизнь мне непонятна и темна, – но вот Продлить её кому-то, кто ценит этот... кхм-кхм... экзистенциальный Опыт... Просто так, – сделать – и посмотреть: что из этого получиться...

----------


## Foetus

> Давай я просто приведу тебе пару примеров людей, которые чтобы стать музыкантами преодолели гораздо большие проблемы, чем нехватка денег... Надеюсь это зарядит тебя энтузиазмом, потому что на любом пути возникают сложности. Только преодолев их становишься мастером...


 Persie, гитарист? респект) Еще можно вспомнить Эвелин Гленни, практически неслышащую (!) перкуссионистку. Очень крутую. Вот это сила воли. Про нее есть фильм Touch the Sound - рекомендую, для прочищения мозгов.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...BB%D0%B8%D0%BD


*littleF*: Persie все правильно говорит, да и не нужен особо тюнер для настройки гитары, можно настроить по слуху, или, лучше, обратиться к любому знакомому гитаристу, он все настроит, да пару начальных уроков даст (постановка рук, звукоизвлечения и т.д.), а дальше можно и самому (самой).

А насчет "безнадежности" - и т.д., все это фигня, главное, чтобы то, чем занимаешься, приносило удовольствие.

----------


## Хренов

У меня еще есть слабая надежда отыграться. Встанет чердак на место после психоза. Пойду в зал займусь учебой. И что нить проверну недетское.

----------


## Ya_buDu_lu4she...

Это точно!! оч и оч точно сказано. испытано на себе эдак раз 1000.. если не больше канеш!

----------


## Unity

Ну, открыв для себя Сеть, едва ли не основным «смыслом жизни» скромной Вашей знакомки стало исследование безбрежных просторов Википедии, посвященным всевозможнейшим вещам, начиная субкультурами и оружием и заканчивая <статейками для профанов>, посвященных астрофизике, альтернативной энергетике, высоким технологиям, психологии, философии etc... 
«…Век живи, – век учись»... 
Наверное, никогда не устану удивляться Колоссальному Объёму информации в Сети, – информации о Величии и Богатстве Жизни... Жизнь прекрасна... жаль лишь, что Не у всех... 
P.S. Ещё некоторые из нас, – настоящие «жертвы пигмалионизма» – и находят упоение в бессмысленном коллекционировании книг, фильмов, музыки или wallpapers...  :Embarrassment: 
http://www.psionic3d.co.uk/wp-conten.../cybergirl.jpg
http://www.sshock2.com/fanworks/artw...tal_shodan.jpg

----------


## Nek

Меня держит надежда, но в последнее время слабо держит.

----------


## Unity

> Меня держит надежда, но в последнее время слабо держит.


 «…Надежда», – это всего лишь Самообман, попытка рационализировать и оправдать своё текущее <бездействие>, бедственное положение, увы... 
Жить без иллюзий, заблуждений и надежд, смело глядя в глаза суровой реальности лучше, нежели стоять на месте, – не понимая даже – в чём причина своих бед (а она одна, да-да, – и имя ей – сами Мы, наш собственный осознанный [иль бессознательный] Выбор)...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Я пока живу чтобы попробовать исправить ошибки и наверстать упущеные годы точнее то что могло быть за эти годы.

----------


## June

Я до сих пор не выбрал идеального способа ухода из жизни. Это меня держит. Еще держит надежда на то, что появится возможность уйти, спасая чужую жизнь. Например прыгнуть под надвигающийся поезд и спасти упавшего на рельсы ребенка, или сделать еще что-нибудь полезное. Держат родители, которые потеряют смысл существования после моей смерти. Держит страх перед неудачной попыткой су, которая может закончиться инвалидностью. Еще боюсь, что моя смерть отразится на моих родственниках - у меня есть брат, у него есть дочь. Взять например Эрнеста Хэмингуэя - его отец застрелился, и сам Эрнест выбрал тот же способ ухода из жизни.

----------


## Ladder

Я все еще здесь потому, что очень нужна моему любимому человеку.Особенно сейчас,после того как он побывал в реанимации из-за передозировки наркотиков.Я не оставлю его,вместе мы справимся со всеми проблемами.Уверена в том,что ради такого чувства как любовь-стоит жить.

----------


## Unity

> Я все еще здесь потому, что очень нужна моему любимому человеку.Особенно сейчас,после того как он побывал в реанимации из-за передозировки наркотиков.Я не оставлю его,вместе мы справимся со всеми проблемами.Уверена в том,что ради такого чувства как любовь-стоит жить.


 Непреложная Истина... Всё это так...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Игорёк

> Я все еще здесь потому, что очень нужна моему любимому человеку.Особенно сейчас,после того как он побывал в реанимации из-за передозировки наркотиков.Я не оставлю его,вместе мы справимся со всеми проблемами.Уверена в том,что ради такого чувства как любовь-стоит жить.


 Не укладывается в голове за что можно любить таких? его холят, лелеют, облизывают обстирывают, а он продолжает издеваться, подвергая жизни себя, а значит обрекая на муки любимого человека. Я бы бросил такого после первого же срыва, ибо скорее всего это уже не желец. Всё есть для номальной жизни, но не живется что-то. Врятли такому чем-то уже поможешь. И с его стороны думаю нет никакой любви.

----------


## Эндер

> Не укладывается в голове за что можно любить таких? его холят, лелеют, облизывают обстирывают, а он продолжает издеваться, подвергая жизни себя, а значит обрекая на муки любимого человека. Я бы бросил такого после первого же срыва, ибо скорее всего это уже не желец. Всё есть для номальной жизни, но не живется что-то. Врятли такому чем-то уже поможешь. И с его стороны думаю нет никакой любви.


 Логично что он такой. Зачем ему жить когда за него это делают другие. Холят, лелеют. Чем плохо? А вот когда его бросят, оставят одного, абсолютно одного, тогда он и пройдет испытание на прочность, научиться ценить то немногое что имел. И либо он и в правду не выживет, либо поменяется и попробует все заново.

----------


## Статист

Потому что я могу улучшить жизнь людям. Потому что я помогаю миру. Всё.

----------


## Unity

Всё ищу последнее Приключение на свою голову, – этакую «…Суицидальную Миссию» для помешанных на справедливости «героев» – с оружием, погонями на автомобилях, взрывами, пламенем, наказанием «плохих парней», побегом от полиции – ну и, естественно, «мученической» Смертью в конце, – с тихой, умиротворённой улыбкой на окровавленных устах...  :Big Grin: 
Да, быть может, это наивно безмерно, – и по-своему глупо – но мне Всегда Хотелось «…Умереть за Дело», погибнуть <не зря>, – послужив «пушечным мясом» в некой Справедливой Войне...  :Embarrassment: 
«…Умереть, как в кино»... Таково моё последнее желание, – поэтому, всё ищу место, где бы себя в последний раз можно было бы с Пользой «применить»...

----------


## Эндер

> Всё ищу последнее Приключение на свою голову, – этакую «…Суицидальную Миссию» для помешанных на справедливости «героев» – с оружием, погонями на автомобилях, взрывами, пламенем, наказанием «плохих парней», побегом от полиции – ну и, естественно, «мученической» Смертью в конце, – с тихой, умиротворённой улыбкой на окровавленных устах... 
> Да, быть может, это наивно безмерно, – и по-своему глупо – но мне Всегда Хотелось «…Умереть за Дело», погибнуть <не зря>, – послужив «пушечным мясом» в некой Справедливой Войне... 
> «…Умереть, как в кино»... Таково моё последнее желание, – поэтому, всё ищу место, где бы себя в последний раз можно было бы с Пользой «применить»...


 Unity
Как ты можешь такое говорить? Зачем какие-то жертвы ради социума. С социумом нужно считаться, но при этом можно его и презирать. Но все же у каждого свои представления. И оспаривать их нет смысла. Просто не мог сдержаться. Мне как законченному социопату, подобное не по душе ) Кстати не мог не заметить. В своих страницах ты говорила о том, что прежде всего хочешь узнать истину, что не хочешь подчиняться неведомым создателям. Но при этом с радостью отдашь свою жизнь как "пушечное мясо". Не находишь ли ты, что это смена одних правителей на других? Зачем?

----------


## Unity

> Unity
> Как ты можешь такое говорить? Зачем какие-то жертвы ради социума. С социумом нужно считаться, но при этом можно его и презирать. Но все же у каждого свои представления. И оспаривать их нет смысла. Просто не мог сдержаться. Мне как законченному социопату, подобное не по душе ) Кстати не мог не заметить. В своих страницах ты говорила о том, что прежде всего хочешь узнать истину, что не хочешь подчиняться неведомым создателям. Но при этом с радостью отдашь свою жизнь как "пушечное мясо". Не находишь ли ты, что это смена одних правителей на других? Зачем?


 Аз всего лишь озвучиваю своё Желание.  :Embarrassment:  Зачем «жертвовать» (а на деле, – С Радостью избавляться от гнёта, балласта бренного тела, которое я люто, бешено, ненавидела Всегда) свою жизнь на благо общества?.. Но разве у нас в принципе есть ещё какие-то иные варианты?.. Может быть, стоит стать террористкой?.. Но, право, террористы в подавляющем своём большинстве, – Безумцы!.. Зверьё, – и мне Противно просто оттого, что среди представителей моего Вида встречаются такие «существа», как они – чёртовы «герои», убивающие женщин и детей!.. 

Поймите меня правильно: я благодарна этой Планете и Обществу за то, что они Приютили меня на все эти долгие десятилетья и за весь тот воистину бесценный Опыт, подаренный мне Здесь, – и теперь я, метафорически, всего лишь желаю «…Расплатиться за ночлег» – единственным, что осталось у меня, – своей собственной жизнью.  :Embarrassment: 

Зачем?.. Чтобы Познать.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Дабы изменить (если только это возможно) свой облик, локацию своего существования, – причём как можно скорей... СУ на благо иных, – всего лишь способ совместить «приятное с полезным»: во-1-х – верифицировать гипотезу о существовании бессмертной души, во-2-х, – дабы пожертвовать собой в опасном деле Вместо тех, чья Жизнь действительно Ценна.

----------


## June

Сейчас слушаю аудиокнижку Виктора Пелевина "Ананасная вода для прекрасной дамы". Там описана очень подходящая ситуация:

Рядом со мной работало несколько преподавателей, в которых я без особого труда мог опознать себя через десять, двадцать и тридцать лет — и это зрелище было настолько унылым, что я начинал подумывать, не уйти ли мне из жизни куда-нибудь еще. Подходящим способом казалось уснуть навсегда. Я, собственно говоря, и пытался сделать это каждый вечер, но, поскольку мне страшно было глотать таблетки или резать вены, я каждый раз просыпался опять, и с этим ничего нельзя было поделать.

Мне кажется это описание подходит большинству из нас, по крайней мере мне.

----------


## Ольга

Я ХОЧУ ЛЮБИТЬ...ЧТОБ ЧУВСТОВВАТЬ СЕБ Я СЧАСТЛИВОЙ! пусть на миг...но ради этих мгновений я живу...ради переживаний ради удовольствий ради детей ради любимых....депреснячу потому что с ребенком я никому не нужна...одни уроды пристают...

----------


## Игорёк

> Я ХОЧУ ЛЮБИТЬ...ЧТОБ ЧУВСТОВВАТЬ СЕБ Я СЧАСТЛИВОЙ! пусть на миг...но ради этих мгновений я живу...ради переживаний ради удовольствий ради детей ради любимых....депреснячу потому что с ребенком я никому не нужна...одни уроды пристают...


 Верно. Все нормальные мужики семейные. Одни уроды и остаются) Вообще знаешь, не сочти за оскорбление, но если ты общаешься с одними уродами, значит в тебе самой что-то не так. Ребенок тут не самый главный аргумент. А если будешь в глубине души и его за это винить (ребенка), то сделаешь и его таким уродом, испортив ему жизнь, за что сама же будешь расплачиваться. Посмотри фильм "Земский доктор", вот там почему-то главная героиня не общается с уродами, потому что она сама достойный и интересный человек во всех смыслах.

----------


## Ольга

нет со мной все хорошо.просто муж попался вообще со странностями.сразу как женился сразу стал изменять.от секса сом ной отказывался.при этом у меня яркая внешность.и любила его очень.не оценил.просто слишком много безответственных мужиков потому женщины и страдают.некоторые решили жить всегда одной.я наверное к ним присоединюсь.не хочу больше тратить силы на козлов которым жалко цветочек подарить.

----------


## Ольга

я б не сказал что я общаюсь только с уродами как ты выразился.есть хорошие.но они очень уж бедные и жадные.я таких не хочу.ребенка я обожаю.какое там срываться?ты что совсем...я его так ждала....он у меня красавчик такой нежный умный...я просыпаюсь от того что он в свой  1год приходит ко мне и целует  с утра гладит смеется.чисто по женски я счастлива. :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> нет со мной все хорошо.просто муж попался вообще со странностями.сразу как женился сразу стал изменять.от секса сом ной отказывался.при этом у меня яркая внешность.и любила его очень.не оценил.просто слишком много безответственных мужиков потому женщины и страдают.некоторые решили жить всегда одной.я наверное к ним присоединюсь.не хочу больше тратить силы на козлов которым жалко цветочек подарить.


 Достойная мудрая женщина никогда не вышла бы за такого. Дело не в том что он изменял, это уже очевидное следствие. Такие вещи как правло заметны сразу. И надо уметь их видеть. 
Эффектная внешность это еще не успех качественного секса. За-то сочетание такой внешности и женской наивности, отличный магнит для вот такого типа мужчин. Поразвлекался - надоело - бросил - нашел другую.. 

В таких отношениях виноваты всегда оба, поровну. Женщина - потому что допускает общение с такими мужчинами, а мужчина - потому что не имеет совести, и пользуется этой наивностю в своих интерересах.

Про ребенка это все замечательно. Но если ты не разрешишь своих проблем, то есть огромная вероятность сломать жизнь и ребенку, и доломать собственную как следствие.

----------


## Failure

> ... муж попался вообще со странностями.сразу как женился сразу стал изменять.от секса сом ной отказывался.при этом у меня яркая внешность.и любила его очень...


 А чем он мотивировал отказ от секса, что-то вообще говорил по этому поводу?
У меня возникла версия... Но это лишь предположение... Ему была нужна жена "для прикрытия". Мужчина любит погулять, но не хочет ни с кем всерьез себя связывать. Удобно иметь жену, чтобы на нее ссылаться - мол, извини, очередная подружка, но я уже связан брачными узами, развод - это такая мутотень, да и не могу я развестись, потому что... бла-бла-бла... 
Т.е. он, может быть, сознательно женился на красивой девушке, которую "не стыдно людям показать" и перед друзьями погордиться, а от любовниц защититься.
То, что такая жена любит очень - тем более удобно. Терпит, прощает, сама не гуляет, никуда не денется, ей манипулировать можно. 

Конечно, это дело уже прошлое и как бы ни к чему разбираться... Разве что, только с целью не связаться снова с таким же. 
А кто был инициатором развода?

----------


## Ольга

нет.видимо ты слишком неопытен по жизни раз так рассуждаешь.так от объясняю что у меня уже около 200 было мужчин.и опыт немалый.точно могу сказать что мужчины до 30лет меняются.кто в худшую кто в лучшую сторону.они сами еще неопределись кто они.какие у них качества.да чтото видно сразу.но на те недостатки я закрыла глаза.бабников он не был.ему просто за  2гоа видимо надоели отношения только со мной.ребенко сразу его от меня оттолкнул.мать его настроила что ему семья не нужна.и он с легким сердцем ушел к одной второй третьей.ниодну не любит.секс обсуждать очень глупо и некорректно.у всех разные потребности и могу точно сказать что у нас  с этим не было проблем.

----------


## Ольга

женщины невиноваты в том что мужики слишколм полигамны

----------


## Ольга

отказ от секса был мотивирован операцией на члене.и жалоббами всякими что ему больно.да какойто период так и было.а потом он был очень нервный.и на фоне этого я просто невыдержала я была беременна мне тоже хотелось внимания какойто ласки.а он шел бухать.знакомиться с другими.такие обстоятельства всегда складывались что просто нас все разделяло.

----------


## Ольга

да вы правы.я была удобной.я конечно подала на развод а он очень злился.прям проклинал.вместо того чтобы помириться обнять чтото начать сначала.сын ему совершенно не нужен.даже алименты не платит.очень мне на душе горько.ему сейчас 20лет.расписались мы в  18.в 16начали с ним втсречаться.думаю это о многом говорит.он просто неготов был.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> нет.видимо ты слишком неопытен по жизни раз так рассуждаешь.так от объясняю что у меня уже около 200 было мужчин.и опыт немалый.точно могу сказать что мужчины до 30лет меняются.кто в худшую кто в лучшую сторону.


 о. слаба на передок)
Вы создаете отвратительную репутацию женщинам, потому что Вы начали меняться в худшую сторону. Вот только не знаю после какого года.
И, в данном случае, именно этот опыт- не та величина, которой стоит упрекать Ваших же собеседников по топику.

----------


## Игорёк

Мама моя!! а что ты хочешь от подростка? Ну просто смешно!)))
Какие могут быть дети, если он сам еще ребенок) Быть достойным отцом в 18 лет могут единицы..Сейчас ему куда важнее побухать и потрахаться.. Ну а твой опыт в 200 мужчин в 20(+-) лет,просто убил наповал!.... Бедный ребенок...

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Мама моя!! а что ты хочешь от подростка? Ну просто смешно!)))
> Какие могут быть дети, если он сам еще ребенок) Быть достойным отцом в 18 лет могут единицы..Сейчас ему куда важнее побухать и потрахаться.. Ну а твой опыт в 200 мужчин в 20(+-) лет,просто убил наповал!.... Бедный ребенок...


 да подожди ты, сейчас они во взрослых наиграются и все ровничком опять будет )
или она обманывает просто.

----------


## Ольга

ну у вас кроме как членом думать больше нечем.вообщето мой муж в плане секса и был моим первым мужчиной и после него никого не было.200парней это я имелла ввиду встречались мы.с кемто день. с кемто неделю.почему сразу надо сексом заниматься?секс это слишком личное чтоб обсуждать.видимо у вас вообще нет никакого воспитания.и мне кажется вы форумом ошиблись.

----------


## Ольга

и вообще вам мужикам трахаться разрешается со всеми подряд а почему женщин вы осуждаете непонятно...чем мы хуж евас?мы даже больше работы делаем.детей ваших которых вы кинули воспитываем.уж ктоб гвоорил про передок.на свой посмотри.

----------


## Ольга

в 18 лет у меня мозги уже были на месте. и по его общению тоже непонятно было что он неготов.а все ваши убеждения про возраст это просто принципы.есть прекрасные пары и в 18 женятся живут долго

----------


## fuсka rolla

> и вообще вам мужикам трахаться разрешается со всеми подряд а почему женщин вы осуждаете непонятно...чем мы хуж евас?мы даже больше работы делаем.детей ваших которых вы кинули воспитываем.уж ктоб гвоорил про передок.на свой посмотри.


 ой. Вы гипотетическую ситуацию за пределы Вашей семьи\друзей не распространяйте- детей мы не кидали-с, да и с прохожими не трахаемся. И 200(!) не понятно кого- это у Вас было. У меня, видите-ли, принципы есть.
И пишите все мысли в одном сообщение (не разделяя один пассаж на несколько постов).

----------


## Ольга

незначю почему я какомуто говну должна чтото доказывать.200 было свиданий.если ты слепойё и плохо ви1дишь не нало обсырать приличных девушек

----------


## mertvec

*Ольга*, вы пьяны?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> незначю почему я какомуто говну должна чтото доказывать.200 было свиданий.если ты слепойё и плохо ви1дишь не нало обсырать приличных девушек


 Так дело как раз в том, что приличных никто и не обсерает )

И заявленная цифра 200 относилась к количеству мужиков, а не свиданий.
Видите разницу теперь между приличиями и говном?

----------


## Ольга

следи за языком.да я в отличии от тебя не сплю с теми с кем встречаюсь.а ты видимо со всеми без разбора....вот ты себя и сдал.мне не нужен любовник он у меня один уже 7лет.тактчо завидуй молча.и он со мной и никуда не денется потмоу что знает что я чистоплотная и нискем ему не изменю.

----------


## fuсka rolla

ни об одном из тех, кто Вам ответил, у Вас нет никаких данных, компрометирующих их поведение или подход в выборе партнера. Вы же сами заявили, что "было 200 мужиков". Мы лишь основываемся на предоставленной Вами же информации- суждения не от балды. А Ваши суждения об участниках полемики - от балды. 
До гордого звания чистоплюя Вам далеко: масштабы чистоплюйства ни те, да и рано еще на Ты переходить со старшими и принципиальными дядьками.
смешная Вы. Ей богу, смешная.

----------


## fuсka rolla

блин. у тебя круче коммент )
а Я что-то стесняюсь все... а оно вот как можно было! )

----------


## Игорёк

Троль. или няшка-Роганосец сам с собой развлекается?)

----------

